# Pre workout drink recommendations



## zinomori (Feb 1, 2011)

I have looked all over the Internet and found lot of information, but still confused about pre workout drink. If I don't eat anything before workout, I get no energy for my workout and I feel weak/sluggish. Thousands of different pre workout drinks available in the market, but choosing the best one is a big daunting task. Can anyone shed some lights on pre workout drinks and suggest the best one?


 Thanks in advance for your inputs.


----------



## Sanisent (Feb 1, 2011)

Jack3d by USP labs, hands down the best Pre-workout supp on the market.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 1, 2011)

Pumped Max..  check it out.


----------



## Philmb (Feb 2, 2011)

Skip it. Spend your money at the grocery store. Eat a meal with enough calories 1-2 hours before your work out, and you will be fine. I work out after breakfast. Here is what I have: granola type cereal, milk with protien powder, yogert, and fruit. Nothing but water during the workout.

Don't be fooled by BS advertising. Pre-workout drink, workout drink, post workout drink, give me a F-in break. Remember, your body recovers and grows from working out during sleep.


----------



## Life (Feb 2, 2011)

Caffeine and ephedrine. Best legal(ish) pre-workout.


----------



## samp180 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> Jack3d by USP labs, hands down the best Pre-workout supp on the market.



Was N.O. Xplode fan. Not any more


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 7, 2011)

White Flood by Controlled Labs. Good clean energy.


----------



## guice (Feb 7, 2011)

SuperPump (Max)/ Jack3D. I tried N.O. Xplode, but it gave me the jitters when lifting -- did not like that at all.

SuperPump Max, imo, isn't an energy booster. It's more designed, from my understand, to assist you get more reps out of your workout -- not to get you energized (like caffeine).
But I could be wrong... It definitely doesn't seem to "energize" me. But, I can tell I can definitely get a few more reps out of my workout.


----------



## GMO (Feb 7, 2011)

I've always eaten a good meal 1-2 hours or so prior to training.  Then I pop a couple caffeine pills, and I tear it up.  I don't see the need to spend $40-60 on a pre-workout supp, but that's just me.


----------



## DarkHorse (Feb 7, 2011)

JACK3D


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 7, 2011)

GMO said:


> I've always eaten a good meal 1-2 hours or so prior to training. Then I pop a couple caffeine pills, and I tear it up. I don't see the need to spend $40-60 on a pre-workout supp, but that's just me.


 
I agree, you can get a 100 count bottle of 200mg caffeine for 10 bucks and that lasts me almost 2 months i also take creatine monohydrate and still get good pumps in the gym unless you get the money to spend on it i would stick to the basics


----------



## kingsr (Feb 7, 2011)

Jacked3d all flavors the absolute best pre-work drink 15min prior to training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 8, 2011)

<-- was made with Jack3d.


----------



## Blktaws6 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jack3d is doin good so far.  just doesn't seem to dissolve all that great.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Feb 8, 2011)

N2KTS by NTBM is getting some good press I have yet to get my free tub but cant wait to try it out.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 8, 2011)

kingsr said:


> Jacked3d all flavors the absolute best pre-work drink 15min prior to training.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Agree... although mine takes 45 minutes to take effect.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 8, 2011)

Coffee. Check it out!


----------



## Hunteron (Feb 11, 2011)

About an hour to an hour and a half before my workout I usually just have a tin of rice pudding and a scoop of whey... Rice pudding gives slow release energy and is cheap as chips. it works for me.


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 11, 2011)

The only problem I had with Jack3d was sleeping. I workout after work and jack3d made me toss and turn until 2-3am.


----------



## xp123 (Feb 11, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> I agree, you can get a 100 count bottle of 200mg caffeine for 10 bucks and that lasts me almost 2 months i also take creatine monohydrate and still get good pumps in the gym unless you get the money to spend on it i would stick to the basics



Crystal light makes an on the go powder with 120 mg caffeine if you still want a drink and their 2 bucks for a pack of 12 i think.  I still prefer Jack3d tho


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 11, 2011)

Jacked and no xplode gave me wicked head aches. So I don't use any vasodilators anymore.


----------



## cwilson (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm currently taking Assault with an additional scoop of mono micronized. So far so good, nice focus, no jitters, good energy.

I also eat about 1.5 hours before. Chicken, salad, sweet potato, G2G.


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 17, 2011)

I've tried many preworkout drinks including Full Blown Xtreme by Max Muscle, NO Xplode, Jacked, 1MR, and many others. The best one I have found actually isn't a powder, it's a pill. It is called "White Flood" by Controlled Labs. I just looked it up on Bodybuilding.com and it looks like they only have it in powder form, but when I used to buy it it was in pill form. Not sure if this is the same, but if you are able to find it in pill form it's worth trying.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 17, 2011)

I loved the Gaspari bros one that Curt J. sent me! I really thought a lot of hte energy level, this being with the coffee down and then off to the gym with that in hand.

I think it was 250 Muscle pump
fruit punch Gaspari Bros.  I hope Curt comes in, just in case I have the name wrong.

I've been also told that Jack3 is another, but I've not tried it...yet.

Either way 

Good Luck!


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 17, 2011)

You need to learn how to eat!  Either that or you're semi or fully addicted to stimulants.  You sound like you realy need it.  I mean I like some caffeine but I don't have to have it to get crunk.  What are you eating through the day?


----------



## qzny0s (Feb 17, 2011)

At the end of it all you will have to try every supplement out there yourself and see what works for you since what works for another and their body type will have different results for you and your body type....for instance Jack3D does nothing for me in spite of the raving reviews!!


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 18, 2011)

qzny0s said:


> At the end of it all you will have to try every supplement out there yourself and see what works for you since what works for another and their body type will have different results for you and your body type....for instance Jack3D does nothing for me in spite of the raving reviews!!



Exactly


----------



## xzoomzx (Feb 19, 2011)

well the reason most people are loving jacked is the Geranium it has gives it that extra kick last year it was one of the few supps using it now alot are starting to and its like 25-35 bucks for jacked and it took 3 scoops to give me a nice boost so it lasts very short im sure you will have 3 servings once you try it but it does have a nice profile of the basics and it does provide a nice clean flavor with no real fillers so if you can afford it its worth it but i would just buy the ingredients and take them in a cup mix with cystal light and it may be a little more for all of it but im sure you will get much more out of it


----------



## Blktaws6 (Feb 19, 2011)

What ingredients would you get?


----------



## xzoomzx (Feb 20, 2011)

Blktaws6 said:


> What ingredients would you get?


 
depends your height weight body type and goals brother but 

right now im trying to get to my lowest bodyfat posible im 5 foot 8 about 220 16 percent bodyfat and i like to have for pre workout 

15 grams bcaas 
5 grams glutamine 
5 grams arginine 
60-100 mgs of geranium ( i try to only take high doses like that 4-6 days a week try to help my senors out )
400 mgs caffeine 

mix that with crystal light and during workout i sip on a mix of about 10 grams of bcaas  and after i have 
5 grams creatine monohydrate 2 grams beta alane and 5 grams of glutamine


----------



## Blktaws6 (Feb 20, 2011)

Can you just swing by the vitamin shop and buy individual ingredients?


----------



## xzoomzx (Feb 21, 2011)

your best bet is buying seperate offline in bulk u should be able to find it at the vitamin shopp but way more expensive and btw do not listen to the crap they tell u to take they love their celltech


----------



## Blktaws6 (Feb 21, 2011)

Got it.  Normally when I go there I already know what I'm getting and just look around.  I try and do more research when I can on products.


----------



## da0s44 (Feb 23, 2011)

5 Hour Energy works good for me. Good clean energy without that gitter. I workout early morning and I simply drink one with my meal. Done deal.


----------

